

XORing Elephants: Novel Erasure Codes For Big Data - madiator
http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/6/27/paper-xoring-elephants-novel-erasure-codes-for-big-data.html

======
sqrtnlogn
Video tutorial on modern erasure codes over Hadoop
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPZyW_CnXGQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPZyW_CnXGQ)

